# Milwaukee trades Blake to Denver for......



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

........Hodge and Boykins.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2727760



> The Denver Nuggets need some breathing space from luxury-tax territory. The Milwaukee Bucks need backcourt scoring to counter their injury crisis.
> 
> 
> That's why the teams, according to NBA front-office sources, are combining on a trade featuring Earl Boykins that will be announced later Thursday.
> ...


Now THAT was unexpected. Well, to me anyway.

Boykins is a chucker. I'm not sure he's the best fit. But right now, two healthy bodies is a bonus.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sham said:


> ........Hodge and Boykins.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2727760
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm speechless.

No hint of this locally (I didn't check the journal-times though), but that's not a surprise. Harris was hinting at something being done. 

Blake's had his ups and downs this year, but that's part of getting on a new team with a lot of new players.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Will Boykins be ready for the next game? If not we are down another body for a game. 
My thought is that this deal is bad. Though it sounds bad I'm not concerned with this team making the playoffs this season. I'm more concerned with how this impeads Andrew Bogut's growth. If i'm not mistaken he is a mainstay on our team and is the future big man. Boykins is a chucker and this could definetly impead the growth of our young big. Looking at a purely in a talent point of view the Bucks robbed the Nuggets. Earl Boykins is a very good player but a chucker nonetheless. OVERALL a bad a move for the Bucks in my opinion.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You'll learn to love the Smurf...he's fast and can hit the shots he takes...but he won't pass...ever.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

This is highway robbery. Blake shouldn't have ANY trade value for the season he is having, but we get a better PG, and a decent prospect for him.

Larry Harris is the man.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> This is highway robbery. Blake shouldn't have ANY trade value for the season he is having, but we get a better PG, and a decent prospect for him.
> 
> Larry Harris is the man.


:rotf: at believing Boykins is a PG


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

If Boykins never passes the ball, he's going to get Ruben and Andy pretty mad at him. OTOH, Stotts will think it's perfectly okay.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> You'll learn to love the Smurf...he's fast and can hit the shots he takes...but he won't pass...ever.


and thats why i hate this trade already


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He'll win you some games this year, though, that's for sure. He played with Reuben last year, so they'll be fine with each other.

Expect shooting games of 9-24 for him with 8 threes being attempted with 2 makes.

THen there's nights when he'll go 3-3. 

but he never misses from the FT line.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> :rotf: at believing Boykins is a PG


I thought it was against site rules to openly laugh at someones opinion. And from a Community Moderator, no less? 

Good work, CPaw, keep making this a great place for someone to state their opinion!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Please excuse cpaw, he's the only Nuggets fan here who hates the Frog more than I do. He really is a 2 guard though, whose height would be exploited in the WNBA. Any time you get a guy capable of 15+ a night and a young prospect for Steve Blake though, you did alright. Short term fix for both teams.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Frankly I think this was doing Blake a favor. Portland shouldn't have dealt him to Milwaukee to begin with ... here's hoping he returns to his normal form as a Nugget.


----------

